# 08 Versa Heater Core



## bmcdowell (Dec 2, 2013)

My 08 Versa has a slight smoke from the defrost vents from time to time. The heat still seams to work but it puts off a pretty potent smell and the windshield is impossible to see out of because there is now some type of film that's blurred the windshield. Am I going to have to have the whole heater core replaced for this and how much is the part alone for something like this???


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Per ALLDATA, labor time to replace the heater core is 4.3 hours. 
Heater core:
Nissan P/N: 27140-EL00A MSRP $440.31 (per Nissan: limited availability)
Same part listed at 1stAAANissanParts.com: $327.59
Aftermarket availability, new: N/A
Used, they run about $150.
Note: The Nissan P/N 27140-EL00A has been discontinued and service filed. A service file will usually list updated part number(s) and/or additional parts required to perform the job properly. I would recommend that you contact a Nissan parts dept. and ask them about the service file for part number 27140-EL00A. Good luck!


----------



## bmcdowell (Dec 2, 2013)

Is it possible to stop the leak without spending that kind of money? I can't afford that right now.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

It may not be leaking, have the system pressure tested first. You may just have a dead mouse in there


----------



## bmcdowell (Dec 2, 2013)

I just poped off a side panel under the steering wheel and I can see it leaking under the heater core.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Other than bypassing the heater core, which you probably won't want to do this time of year, the only other option other than replacing the core that "might" work is using a stop leak product, which I don't personally recommend. The two most common are Bars-leak, which will forever make your coolant a brownish color and has been know to cause clogging issues in some cases, and silver solder, which is a silver-colored powder that gets dumped into your coolant and is the lesser of two evils. If you find out what the service file contains, please let us know! I'd be interested to know.


----------

